# [apache] des graphs, des stats, etc ...

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Mon serveur étant à nouveau UP avec son Wiki, j'aimerais, maintenant, faire des stats et/ou des graphs sur les connexions à cet apache et/ou au site qu'il heberge.

Exemple: ce serait sympa de pouvoir dessiner le nombre de consultation par mois (tel que les super blogs .. hum ...). Je ne sais pas du tout pas quel bout commencer ; une idée ? Existe t'il des projets spécialisé la dedans ?

----------

## guilc

Un classique :

http://awstats.sourceforge.net/

Et si c'est pour faire du décompte de connexions en temps réel, voir la page d'apache-status (utilisée par exemple par les outils de sup tels munin ou nagios)

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et si c'est pour faire du décompte de connexions en temps réel, voir la page d'apache-status (utilisée par exemple par les outils de sup tels munin ou nagios)

 

Dans ce cas donné, si il faut choisir entre munin et nagios: munin, sans appel. Nagios est à réserver pour une infrastructure beaucoup plus conséquente.

----------

## guilc

De toute façon, munin peut intégrer nagios pour certaines sondes  :Wink: 

Puis dans les outils simples de ce genre, il y a aussi cacti qui est utilisable.

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Puis dans les outils simples de ce genre, il y a aussi cacti qui est utilisable.

 

Trop buggé à mon goût, et chiant au final à config comparé à la simplicité et l'efficacité de munin. (de fait je suis passé de cacti à munin)

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Et si c'est pour faire du décompte de connexions en temps réel, voir la page d'apache-status (utilisée par exemple par les outils de sup tels munin ou nagios) 
> 
> Dans ce cas donné, si il faut choisir entre munin et nagios: munin, sans appel. Nagios est à réserver pour une infrastructure beaucoup plus conséquente.

 

J'ai déjà nagios, mais je vois pas trop ce que ca a avoir vu que c'est un système d'alerting ...

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

> De toute façon, munin peut intégrer nagios pour certaines sondes 
> 
> Puis dans les outils simples de ce genre, il y a aussi cacti qui est utilisable.

 

Non, j'ai déjà cacti, c'est pas des graphs de débit .. c'est des graphs tout bete ou on voit le nombre de personne qui se sont connecté, en gros ...

----------

